# Debian 10, Ryzen CPU and MSI motherboard



## debianuser (Jun 6, 2020)

Has anyone successfully used an AMD Ryzen 5 3600 on an MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX with the stable release of
Debian 10 as the operating system ?


----------

